# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Em cần mua bộ hộp số harmonic

## manipul

Chào các bác, em cần mua bộ hộp số harmonic và motor như hình, bác nào có nhượng lại cho em với, zalo: 0935047366

----------

